# Lansing area kayak tourney



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi, sorry for the delay on posts. 

Summit Sports is still figuring out details on prizes and times, but the date is Saturday, July 20th. 
We are hoping to fish the Grand River either downtown Lansing or float from Grand Woods Park to Delta Mills(if we can work out the car spots)We'll fish for all species, CPR format. If it's blown out Lake Lansing will be the fall back fishing spot. Probably have a picnic with refreshments at the end. 
Now that we got the ball rolling, I should have more info in the next couple weeks.
Pete


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'm hoping to make it. I will have to look at my schedule. If I can, I have a 4 place yak trailer so I could car hop 3 extra yaks back up to the put in location. Should help a little with the car spots. 

Never fished that location. I've seen the river in Lansing but never paid much attention. Whats the river like in this section? Lazy, swift, etc.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Sounds like a blast! Too bad im yakless, only own canoes.

The float from Grand Woods to Delta Mills doesnt take very long.... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Swamp Monster said:


> Never fished that location. I've seen the river in Lansing but never paid much attention. Whats the river like in this section? Lazy, swift, etc.


Slow river. Lots of smallies. 




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

It's just over 2 river miles, but we've spent all day there and missed a lot of water and structure. You can paddle it in an hour if you want. Slow, rocky, woody, couple islands in the first part, some weed patches. Good smallies, pike, catfish, rock bass, carp, and walleye. 
Pete 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

It's going to depend on how many people are involved, if not many ppl 2 miles is still short but ok for a half day deal, if more ppl then 2 miles is not enough as well as factor in the amount of time of tourney(half day-4 hr tourney or full day 6-8 hr deal....depends on how legit you want to get here...are we talking money tourney or just a ***** n giggle fun day deal?!? Either way I'm still considering-need more details tho still...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Im in pm me with more details when there available


----------



## Sansan1337 (Jan 25, 2013)

krackshot said:


> Im in pm me with more details when there available


Me too


----------

